# Do you want a long term relationship and kids?



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.

I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
How do you think about it?


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

Founding a good family with many white children is the only thing that truly matters in life jfl. Slaying is jewish propaganda and the sooner you wake up from it the better


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Founding a good family with many white children is the only thing that truly matters in life jfl. Slaying is jewish propaganda and the sooner you wake up from it the better


Slaying is natural


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Slaying is natural


I wont even argue with that jfl it is over for your brain


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> I wont even argue with that jfl it is over for your brain


Because you are retarded. Mens mating strategi is mate with so many women as possible. And jews are traditional


----------



## MadVisionary (Nov 1, 2021)

If you are not sure if you want a child then don't


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


Yes, i do.


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Because you are retarded. Mens mating strategi is mate with so many women as possible. And jews are traditional


You have no idea how a successful society functions so please shut up


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> You have no idea how a successful society functions so please shut up


I do. You dont and you dont know whats natural


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 1, 2021)

Im 15 but I like the idea


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


Don't


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't


Why


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> I do. You dont and you dont know whats natural


Just fucking lol you utter retard


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 1, 2021)

Only incels want and fantasize about ltr


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 1, 2021)

@Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Just fucking lol you utter retard


You’re both right men historically have been into slaying however relationships are more stable for society


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Just fucking lol you utter retard


Seriously you dont even know whats natural kill yourself


LondonVillie said:


> You’re both right men historically have been into slaying however relationships are more stable for society


He isent right he is calling it unnatural


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Because you are retarded. Mens mating strategi is mate with so many women as possible. And jews are traditional


Just because a self-proclaimed "guru" told you this on the internet, it doesn't mean that this is the reality.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Why


Bad genes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bad genes


I mog you and I’m taller and I look decent now


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bad genes


Hes 6'3 and 9 inch cock
What bad genes?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Hes 6'3 and 9 inch cock
> What bad genes?


I look decent now too


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I mog you and I’m taller and I look decent now


 You don't mog me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Hes 6'3 and 9 inch cock
> What bad genes?





LondonVillie said:


> I look decent now too


You sound like bluepillers

It's all about face


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You sound like bluepillers
> 
> It's all about face


Cope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Only incels want and fantasize about ltr


You got them now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Cope


Nah


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You don't mog me


Yeah I do your eyes are disgusting. You’re a man let and you get rejected by a two PSL oneitis


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Just because a self-proclaimed "guru" told you this on the internet, it doesn't mean that this is the reality.


I dont trust them . I trust biologi. Women can get pregnant wants every 9 months so the best strategi is to good a top tier mate. A male that sexually succeful he can get many babies obviously mating stratgies can change


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> I dont trust them . I trust biologi. Women can get pregnant wants every 9 months so the best strategi is to good a top tier mate. A male that sexually succeful he can get many babies obviously mating stratgies can change


no offence, but you are deeply brainwashed by internet subcultures


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah I do your eyes are disgusting. You’re a man let and you get rejected by a two PSL oneitis
> View attachment 1387122
> View attachment 1387123


Man let? What does man let?



LondonVillie said:


> you get rejected by a two PSL


Takes one to know one

Anyways, just wanted to cage at this LMFAO


LondonVillie said:


> Yeah I do your eyes are disgusting.


How you gonna call anyone's eyes disgusting when yours look like this?




Lmfao

Puffy faced ugly freak


----------



## one job away (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


Don’t want kids mostly cuz of my genetics. I want an ltr tho but I’m not nt enough. Slaying would be cool for a year or two just to know your worth and that you did it.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Man let? What does man let?
> 
> 
> Takes one to know one
> ...


Yes but my eyes aren’t Sid from ice age tier 
I Get laid and you don’t that’s the difference


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes but my eyes aren’t Sid from ice age tier


Neither are mine

Point?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Neither are mine
> 
> Point?


Yes your eyes are very far apart


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> no offence, but you are deeply brainwashed by internet subcultures


Cope


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't see a reason to bring kids into such an evil world.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes your eyes are very far apart


And your eyes are very close together, but you've got double trouble, since your eyes are also very far apart vertically.

My eyes are slightly too far apart on one axis which is getting better by the second due to pubertal changes and you look like melted pudding in your 20s. Who are you to talk about mogging anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> And your eyes are very close together, but you've got double trouble, since your eyes are also very far apart vertically.
> 
> My eyes are slightly too far apart on one axis which is getting better by the second due to pubertal changes and you look like melted pudding in your 20s. Who are you to talk about mogging anyone?


I get laid you don’t you admit that your true self my eyes on the best but they’re not as bad as yours
My bones are good you have no bones



@Wallenberg who mogs?


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Seriously you dont even know whats natural kill yourself
> 
> He isent right he is calling it unnatural


Jfl you can't even read please shut up you mongoloid


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see a reason to bring kids into such an evil world.


yeah, that's a legit point.
However, I also think about what life is like without a partner / children after a certain age, let's say 50 / 60yo+. It must suck...


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Jfl you can't even read please shut up you mongoloid


Then you could say in the beginning that it was natural . Because you saw that my argument was only about it being natural


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2021)

I want a LTR and Kids in a few years, but i don't believe in modern marriage.

I think the happiness, fulfillment and purpose kids and a happy LTR bring you are well worth it to sacrifice slaying a new girl every other day or having X amount of more money

and slaying is only for so long, once you are 40-50 you aren't slaying much anymore and probably blew your chances of starting a good family


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> I want a LTR and Kids in a few years, but i don't believe in modern marriage.
> 
> I think the happiness, fulfillment and purpose kids and a happy LTR bring you are well worth it to sacrifice slaying a new girl every other day or having X amount of more money


Fair enough and I want the same respond to my p.m. bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> My bones are good you have no bones


Dude. I bonemogged you at age 9 you gelatinous freak.






LondonVillie said:


> I get laid you don’t you admit that your true self my eyes on the best but they’re not as bad as yours


I guess your eyes are not just bad aesthetically, but also functionally because my eyes are not even the same species as yours. Literally a different plane of existence. My eyes makes yours look like they belong on a toddler, and judging by your subpar intelligence they just might.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Fair enough and I want the same respond to my p.m. bro


you ghosted me last time and didn't message me since, boyo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dude. I bonemogged you at age 9 you gelatinous freak.
> View attachment 1387137
> 
> 
> I guess your eyes are not just bad aesthetically, but also functionally because my eyes are not even the same species as yours. Literally a different plane of existence. My eyes makes yours look like they belong on a toddler, and judging by your subpar intelligence they just might.


And you still look like you’re nine years old I’m 6 foot three and you’re like 5 foot 7 in the Netherlands brutal
Bro when you get laid then you can start talking shit Right now it seems that you’re going to get arrested for harassing a girl who doesn’t even like you she’s probably gonna spit on you if she ever sees you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dude. I bonemogged you at age 9 you gelatinous freak.
> View attachment 1387137
> 
> 
> I guess your eyes are not just bad aesthetically, but also functionally because my eyes are not even the same species as yours. Literally a different plane of existence. My eyes makes yours look like they belong on a toddler, and judging by your subpar intelligence they just might.






I mogged you even when I was a fat four-year-old


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> And you still look like you’re nine years old I’m 6


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Then you could say in the beginning that it was natural . Because you saw that my argument was only about it being natural


Wtf is that kind of argument it's also natural to die of disease at the age 30 it's natural to be hunter gatherer instead of farmer do you have any idea what civilization means? Argumentum ad naturam makes no sense when there is nothing backing it up jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1387139
> I mogged you even when I was a fat four-year-old











i would bully you into submission just fucking cage at your tales


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Wtf is that kind of argument it's also natural to die of disease at the age 30 it's natural to be hunter gatherer instead of farmer do you have any idea what civilization means? Argumentum ad naturam makes no sense when there is nothing backing it up jfl


I never said if it was good or bad . You said it was jewish propaganda imply it was not natural. Btw those you posted arent comparable to slaying


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1387140
> View attachment 1387141
> 
> i would bully you into submission just fucking cage at your tales


Do you get laid? no I do and I have a big cock


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> I never said if it was good or bad . You said it was jewish propaganda imply it was not natural. Btw those you posted arent comparable to slaying


Saying it's jewish propaganda does NOT imply it is unnatural but it obviously implies that returning to this primitive and natural state is bad


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> I want a LTR and Kids in a few years, but i don't believe in modern marriage.
> 
> I think the happiness, fulfillment and purpose kids and a happy LTR bring you are well worth it to sacrifice slaying a new girl every other day or having X amount of more money
> 
> and slaying is only for so long, once you are 40-50 you aren't slaying much anymore and probably blew your chances of starting a good family


and to that point I talked to a lot of my old high school friends and even older generation that started having kids about their reasoning behind it and how they feel being a parent.

while some from the older generation just saw it as something you had to do, and others just as a consequence of having sex, most said it gave them a sense of purpose they lacked before


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.


Maybe and no.


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Saying it's jewish propaganda does NOT imply it is unnatural but it obviously implies that returning to this primitive and natural state is bad


Ok then i get and its not jewish they traditionalist


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Do you get laid? no I do and I have a big cock


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


>


That’s what I thought keep coping


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


You are a faggot.
I would say to kill yourself but that's a bit harsh.
You're being emotional and stupid, be logical. Why date? What benefit is there? What do women give you? They are all whores. Be reasonable, no bitch nowadays is meeting even the bare minimum standards to be a decent wife.
You should know this already.
It looks like the oxytocin is taking over your brain. Take oxytocin inhibitors ASAP.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Ok then i get and its not jewish they traditionalist


Not sure what you mean but I think your point is that jewish are traditionalist that's why they would not be propagating hypergamy? Sorry to break it to you but the rules that jews follow themselves is not what they want everyone else to follow. Israel is an ethnostate meanwhile the biggest advocates for (((multiculturalism))) in the wester world are jews. 'Rules for thee but not for me' is one of the best ways to describe them


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Founding a good family with many white children is the only thing that truly matters in life jfl. Slaying is jewish propaganda and the sooner you wake up from it the better


Ironic at calling slaying "propaganda" when this is literally propaganda for society that's necessary for supporting the power establishment.


Germania said:


> no offence, but you are deeply brainwashed by internet subcultures


Cope.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> That’s what I thought keep coping


What am i supposed to cope with?

You thought that i was going to send you a gif of someone talking to himself schizophrenically like you?


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

BigNigga69 said:


> You are a faggot.
> I would say to kill yourself but that's a bit harsh.
> You're being emotional and stupid, be logical. Why date? What benefit is there? What do women give you? They are all whores. Be reasonable, no bitch nowadays is meeting even the bare minimum standards to be a decent wife.
> You should know this already.
> It looks like the oxytocin is taking over your brain. Take oxytocin inhibitors ASAP.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> What am i supposed to cope with?
> 
> You thought that i was going to send you a gif of someone talking to himself schizophrenically like you?


Keep coping with your one -itis who hates you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


>


That guy is indeed a massive keyboard warrior. Have him in another thread telling me to kill myself.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Keep coping with your one -itis who hates you


I will.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I will.


Has she even acknowledged you yet?


----------



## buflek (Nov 1, 2021)

im in a relationship with a good looking girl for more than 5 years now, never had a gf before her or fucked any girls 

of course im curious of how other girls „love“, feel, touch etc but in the end my gf doesnt go to clubs, bars, doesnt have male friends, loves me and talks about having kids and marriage every day for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

buflek said:


> im in a relationship with a good looking girl for more than 5 years now, never had a gf before her or fucked any girls
> 
> of course im curious of how other girls „love“, feel, touch etc but in the end my gf doesnt go to clubs, bars, doesnt have male friends, loves me and talks about having kids and marriage every day for the last 3-4 years.


stay with her for sure!


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


I am 25. I graduated high school and college. I've seen a lot already. From what I've noticed - it is not as common for males to want children. Most men want a relationship for the physical aspect, social status, validation from the opposite sex, and society's approval. A lot of guys still want children from a relationship, but just not as much as women. Now for females - ive never met one in my entire life who doesn't want children. I'm guessing you feel guilty for feeling this way because other girls or maybe female family members have been guilt tripping you? That's because for women - it is literally their life's purpose to reproduce. They can't comprehend that life can be fulfilling without reproducing. That's why they were made. God created women to have kids. That's just a fact. I wouldn't worry about it. I don't want children either and im 25. Although I will say at one point I had a strong urge to have children when I was about 21, then it went away and never came back.


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> I am 25. I graduated high school and college. I've seen a lot already. From what I've noticed - it is not as common for males to want children. Most men want a relationship for the physical aspect, social status, validation from the opposite sex, and society's approval. A lot of guys still want children from a relationship, but just not as much as women. Now for females - ive never met one in my entire life who doesn't want children. I'm guessing you feel guilty for feeling this way because other girls or maybe female family members have been guilt tripping you? That's because for women - it is literally their life's purpose to reproduce. They can't comprehend that life can be fulfilling without reproducing. That's why they were made. God created women to have kids. That's just a fact. I wouldn't worry about it. I don't want children either and im 25. Although I will say at one point I had a strong urge to have children when I was about 21, then it went away and never came back.


And that's the hard part. I also think that most women want children. If you don't want that as a man, every relationship is doomed to failure sooner or later.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> And that's the hard part. I also think that most women want children. If you don't want that as a man, every relationship is doomed to failure sooner or later.


There is a really small demographic of autistic women that don't want children. But they are too small a group of people. It would take too much time and effort to find one like that. If I were you - I would date more and see how lucky you get since you are still young. If you don't like the way things are heading by your mid 20's id just go MGTOW.


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> There is a really small demographic of autistic women that don't want children. But they are too small a group of people. It would take too much time and effort to find one like that. If I were you - I would date more and see how lucky you get since you are still young. If you don't like the way things are heading by your mid 20's id just go MGTOW.


Or just get one child/adopt with a halfway good girl, that's the only option i guess.
MGTOW is trash in my opinion


----------



## Xangsane (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


The only type of relationship I want, and I'm in one with my current gf. 
I also def want kids


----------



## fogdart (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.
> 
> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me. I definitely want a long-term relationship. But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...
> How do you think about it?


I'm almost 30 and just like you, I think slaying is pointless. Many normies and incels overvalue slaying because they hardly get any, but when you get to a point where slaying becomes easy, it loses its intrigue. I got into the habit of slaying because I wanted to prove to myself that I was capable and good looking - now I have women dm'ing constantly when I post thirst traps on tiktok so slaying has lost its allure. Just find a high quality non promiscuous girl and settle down with - you'll have a way more fulfilling life afterwards.


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Nov 1, 2021)

yes. I can promise you as a 25+ wage-slave that it's impossible to slave endlessly without a good woman supporting you.


----------



## Germania (Nov 1, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Just find a high quality non promiscuous girl and settle down with - you'll have a way more fulfilling life afterwards.


*wise words*
We are sitting in the same boat


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> You have no idea how a successful society functions so please shut up



"Society" is a gynocentric system that puts men a thousand steps below women you dumb SFcel fuck


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see a reason to bring kids into such an evil world.



That's why you have to turn them into the worst predators of them all so they can prey on others


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

fras said:


> "Society" is a gynocentric system that puts men a thousand steps below women you dumb SFcel fuck


Society wasn't gynocentric before ww2 you idiot


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Society wasn't gynocentric before ww2 you idiot



Yes it was you retard, even worse than now. Daily reminder that men back then were forced to work shitty coal mine jobs for 12 hours a day that made them die at 40 from all the stress and when a war broke out they were forced into it and blown to pieces for no purpose whatsoever. There hasn't been a single period of civilisation that was not gynocentric to the core.

The only reason shit tier males like you glorifiy past times is because it would have given you access to (very mediocre) pussy while you are left behind in modern times.

Kys with those dumbass nationalistic ideas.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

fras said:


> Yes it was you retard, even worse than now. Daily reminder that men back then were forced to work shitty coal mine jobs for 12 hours a day that made them die at 40 from all the stress and when a war broke out they were forced into it and blown to pieces for no purpose whatsoever. There hasn't been a single period of civilisation that was not gynocentric to the core.
> 
> The only reason shit tier males like you glorifiy past times is because it would have given you access to (very mediocre) pussy while you are left behind in modern times.
> 
> Kys with those dumbass nationalistic ideas.


Won't even bother to explain it to you you dumbfuck. Every other solution is even worse, what the fuck do you propose I wonder


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Won't even bother to explain it to you you dumbfuck. Every other solution is even worse, what the fuck do you propose I wonder



Yea cause you don't have an explanation you fucking SFcel subhuman. Keep coping about "muh trad society" while you rot in your basement. Your wife back then would have cheated on you btw while you were wielding your pickaxe in a coal mine and being abused by your foreman.

@sandcelmuttcel look at this coping 50IQ SFcel


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

fras said:


> Yea cause you don't have an explanation you fucking SFcel subhuman. Keep coping about "muh trad society" while you rot in your basement. Your wife back then would have cheated on you btw while you were wielding your pickaxe in a coal mine and being abused by your foreman.
> 
> @sandcelmuttcel look at this coping 50IQ SFcel


You are so retarded do I seriously need to explain national socialism to you? Besides, what the fuck are you talking about with your stormfront shit I do not care about your retarded anglosphere bullshit it is over for anglos anyways. Very ironic talking about basement rotting while you bark like an abused dog and will ultimately fail in every society no matter how desperate you cry


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Since there are only teens here nowadays i would like to hear opinions of guys over 20yo, better 25yo+.


I like teens sharing their ideas and advice also. But they tend to be overly emotional, imo. But that it normal


Germania said:


> I'm currently thinking about it a lot. Slaying is meaningsless to me and it's not what i want, i had enough of it and it's stupid and pointless to me.


Life = phases. in my opinion.

And one can always be happy and gratefull to have had a certain phase in life succeed/happen. But to all phases, comes an end.
I'm always flabbergasted at people, whom has managed to have 1 same type of lifesyle from 20 till 70. Like just having 1 phase, for whole adult life.

Don't forget. Plenty men, also had the want to have had in their life a phase, of meaningless string of slayings. Just so to get it out of the system, and have known such a phase. Anyone, whom have succeedd with that, achieved something imo. So that's a good thing. 
A memory to have for life.


Germania said:


> I definitely want a long-term relationship.


new phase. Good luck. Hope you find a suitable woman for it.


Germania said:


> But when it comes to children, I'm not sure...


that's an important thing for most people.
BUT also again, PHASE of life. 
So if one has a phase in life, that one wants children, than one can go for and after that. Having children is a phse that will be very very busy and investment for like 5-10 years max. After that, like past age 8, most children need much much less care and can do plenty of the daily care things themselfes. So one becomes after a certain age, more someone to provide coaching, guidance, frame, structure, and so on. But not giga busy anymore, with daily care tasks like is in the first years. When child basically to "retarded" to anything 


Germania said:


> How do you think about it?


Embrase new life phases.
That's how I like to life, and enjoy it.
Just jump into a new life phse fully. going for it.
There will be frustration, stress, joy, lifefuel, happiness, enjoyment and all that; when embarking on a new lifephase.
Life fuel basically.

Imo. it would be fun. when being like 60. And looking back on a life with plenty different type phases. Some success some failures. And basically seeing a rich in different experiences type of life.

Privilidge. When one can have the chose in many different type of lifestyles.
Imagine being part of a poor background in some shithole in Africa. And basically work slaving away since 16 to stay alife and nothing else. brutals.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Founding a good family with many white children is the only thing that truly matters in life jfl. Slaying is jewish propaganda and the sooner you wake up from it the better


One type of lifestyle does not exclude the other. Since we nowadays grow on average 70 years old. Life is long in a sense.
A guy could be a slayer. from 15-20 years old. And start a family at 21 and stay married for long.
LOL @ me describing probably Chico his life-path till now


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> If you are not sure if you want a child then don't


I agree.
If one hits a phase in life, one really wants one. You know it.


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> You are so retarded do I seriously need to explain national socialism to you? Besides, what the fuck are you talking about with your stormfront shit I do not care about your retarded anglosphere bullshit it is over for anglos anyways. Very ironic talking about basement rotting while you bark like an abused dog and will ultimately fail in every society no matter how desperate you cry



"National Socialism" caused the death of millions of German men as young as 16 who were viciously sent into their death while foids sat at home being fucked by SS Chads.

I'm not Anglo you nationalist fag, I despise most countries of the Anglosphere even more than dumb fucks like you.

"Muuuh abused dog" kys you idiot, you spend your entire day worshipping people that don't give a fuck about you. Your "fellow white brothers" don't give a fuck about you, your women don't give a fuck about you and your government especially doesn't give a fuck about you. And they wouldn't have cared in the past either. You are a worthless work drone.

Kys. Kys.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Only incels want and fantasize about ltr


I disagree.
Plenty Chads are know to be doing LTR's.
The 3 Chads I have known in muh life. They all went into a LTR/marriage. I bet they all did have a phase of slaying. ! young chad I knew,as in a relationship but was also massively cheating on her. I would say, he was basically than when I knew him still in the slanging phase thus.

it's cope. to not see besides the downside, the benefits a great LTR has over slaying.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Because you are retarded. Mens mating strategi is mate with so many women as possible. And jews are traditional


this is a way to simplic view.

men basically have 2 mating strategies running. in general. Both equally in most cases. Humans are not as 1 dementional.
the 2 mating trategies are:
1. impregnate as plenty women as possible, but no investment afterwards from the man. aka slaying program.
2. impreganate a woman one has a good pair-bond with. And after birth, invest into your offspring to give them best chances (nurture) that they will grow up to be moggers/foggers and thus they will be succefull in adulthood. And have great other mogger/foggers they can attract as partners for breeding so they improve to even bigger moggers/foggers grandchildren etc..............


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Nov 1, 2021)

Never, i will keep being a playboy slayer till 50, then i might get a open marriage or smth like that but with an asian girl.
If i dont bang 300 girls by 50 im a simp and a cuck.
From how i look i think i have atleast 10 more years or 10-20 girls per year slaying easily.
I might have a open LTR to live with but i will slay girls on the side always. i play to get a main girl when im 33-36


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Nov 1, 2021)

Having a main girl who tolerates you fucking other girls mogs all other dating scenarion into oblivion. But you have to allow her to bang someone on thr side.
I had that and it was the best shit ever srsly.
You have a main girl you habgout with and she your gf but you can have fuckbuddies and ons on the side


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

fras said:


> "National Socialism" caused the death of millions of German men as young as 16 who were viciously sent into their death while foids sat at home being fucked by SS Chads.
> 
> I'm not Anglo you nationalist fag, I despise most countries of the Anglosphere even more than dumb fucks like you.
> 
> ...


0 you abused dog


----------



## fras (Nov 1, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> 0 you abused dog



What you jerk your 4 inch micropenis off to every day:







What she thinks of you bottom 10% subhuman:


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 1, 2021)

fras said:


> What you jerk your 4 inch micropenis off to every day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok bro lmao


----------



## Carolus (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes.. in the end kids are the meaning of life.
If you find a good woman and raise good kids it will be the deepest connection you'll ever have to life itself


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


> Or just get one child/adopt with a halfway good girl, that's the only option i guess.
> MGTOW is trash in my opinion


The new MGTOW is trash. That's because it's been turned into pick up artistry. When I say MGTOW, I mean no women, no sex, and no friendship. Leave the culture - find things other than women you want to pursue in life. Become a sigma male.


----------



## Jagged0 (Nov 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1387139
> I mogged you even when I was a fat four-year-old


Giga Chad


----------



## TITUS (Nov 1, 2021)

Having children is duty, 6 billion jews aren't going to get gassed on their own, again.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 1, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> When I say MGTOW, I mean no women, no sex, and no friendship. Leave the culture - find things other than women you want to pursue in life. Become a sigma male.


imo. 
The most important thing in life, is people(s).
To do devoid of people in life, kinda brutals imo.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Hes 6'3 and 9 inch cock
> What bad genes?


i am 6 0 and have 22cm and 23cm fully hard 

but i should be 6 3 aswell according to my dick and ulna length so its accurate


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 1, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> 22cm and 23cm fully hard


fuck off


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> fuck off


why r u so mad bro ?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 1, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> why r u so mad bro ?


pics or larp


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 1, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> pics or larp


i can only say wallahi and swear on my moma bro

but its all ingush genes im a fucking ogre and father is even more of a ogre

our family has a record of dying quicker and getting cancer, tumors but high acromegaly rate aswell


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Nov 1, 2021)

10-12 sons is a MUST


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes, accepting anything less is degeneracy.


----------



## avgguy101 (Nov 1, 2021)

Possibly once I FIRE. Until then, I'll slave away for a better future


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 1, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> Having a main girl who tolerates you fucking other girls mogs all other dating scenarion into oblivion. But you have to allow her to bang someone on thr side.
> I had that and it was the best shit ever srsly.
> You have a main girl you habgout with and she your gf but you can have fuckbuddies and ons on the side


How did the relationship end? Was there no jealousy from your side?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Nov 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How did the relationship end? Was there no jealousy from your side?


i got sexualy bored with her after 6 months, i was not jelaous


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 1, 2021)

Germania said:


>


Why are you posting your pics, cumskin?


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> That guy is indeed a massive keyboard warrior. Have him in another thread telling me to kill myself.


How have you not done it yet, nigger?


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> Having a main girl who tolerates you fucking other girls mogs all other dating scenarion into oblivion. But you have to allow her to bang someone on thr side.
> I had that and it was the best shit ever srsly.
> You have a main girl you habgout with and she your gf but you can have fuckbuddies and ons on the side


Cringe
I can fuck other girls while she is not even allowed to think about thinking about other men. If she does, 2 warnings (beatings) then she gets thrown away. This is the true natural order. Men owning women.


----------



## weallburninhell (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You sound like bluepillers
> 
> It's all about face


hes better looking than you, u look like mexican 5 ft 6


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> hes better looking than you, u look like mexican 5 ft 6


1. He is not better looking than me. (I don't even know how you can type that out even sarcastically)

2. Find me a mexican with pale skin, red undertones, dark blonde hair, and green eyes. Then i'll show you an autist

I'm 5ft8 btw


----------



## Xangsane (Nov 1, 2021)

fogdart said:


> I'm almost 30 and just like you, I think slaying is pointless. Many normies and incels overvalue slaying because they hardly get any, but when you get to a point where slaying becomes easy, it loses its intrigue. I got into the habit of slaying because I wanted to prove to myself that I was capable and good looking - now I have women dm'ing constantly when I post thirst traps on tiktok so slaying has lost its allure. Just find a high quality non promiscuous girl and settle down with - you'll have a way more fulfilling life afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 1387218
> View attachment 1387219


Do you reply to these simpettes jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 1. He is not better looking than me. (I don't even know how you can type that out even sarcastically)
> 
> 2. Find me a mexican with pale skin, red undertones, dark blonde hair, and green eyes. Then i'll show you an autist
> 
> I'm 5ft8 btw





weallburninhell said:


> hes better looking than you, u look like mexican 5 ft 6


Why would you even make a race argument when this guy looks more hapa than Elliot just fucking lol i'd mog him if i were a nigger skinned 5'2'' nicaraguan farmer


----------



## weallburninhell (Nov 2, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 1. He is not better looking than me. (I don't even know how you can type that out even sarcastically)
> 
> 2. Find me a mexican with pale skin, red undertones, dark blonde hair, and green eyes. Then i'll show you an autist
> 
> I'm 5ft8 btw


nah u look like a basement dweller mexican


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 2, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> nah u look like a basement dweller mexican


no i don't lol

i bet your faggot ass looks more mexican/ethnic than me and ur just projecting ur insecurities lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## weallburninhell (Nov 2, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> no i don't lol
> 
> i bet your faggot ass looks more mexican/ethnic than me and ur just projecting ur insecurities lmfao


yeah i look like this irl,



mexican looking, and im not insecure when im telling facts


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 2, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> yeah i look like this irl,
> View attachment 1388253
> mexican looking, and im not insecure when im telling facts


not a single mexican looks like that lol


u legit have stage 4 autism


----------



## weallburninhell (Nov 2, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> not a single mexican looks like that lol
> 
> 
> u legit have stage 4 autism


stage 4 autism, when u cant see the special thing in ur face


----------



## fogdart (Nov 2, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Do you reply to these simpettes jfl


Nah I don’t mostly unless she’s really hot. I’m also seeing someone rn so I’m not available


----------



## lebanegro (Nov 2, 2021)

chasing hookups is tedious and anxiety inducing. i just want someone to do stuff with like go on vacation and shit and a son later down the line when im oldcel. life gets really boring unless you have a strong friend group or a family to experience things with


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 2, 2021)

I an ideal world, yes.

In this world where I ended up as a 26yo incel orphan? Doubtfull. I wouldn't be able to be a good dad.

I feel like being a permanent bachelor and fucking sluts here and there is basically the only way forward in my failed life.


----------



## Xangsane (Nov 2, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 1. He is not better looking than me. (I don't even know how you can type that out even sarcastically)
> 
> 2. Find me a mexican with pale skin, red undertones, dark blonde hair, and green eyes. Then i'll show you an autist
> 
> I'm 5ft8 btw


Saul the boxer


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 2, 2021)

currently 17, goal is to get into a somewhat good college, get a good paying job so I don't have to wageslave, spend prime time 20-30 trying to slay or at least see some action, LTR and kids are end goal since you cannot slay forever.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 9, 2021)

*"Are you a cuckold?"*

*No*


----------



## BigNigga69 (Nov 9, 2021)

*"Are you a cuckold?"*

*No*


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Nov 10, 2021)

mid 20s
I want kids eventually but not an LTR having been in one for some of my early 20s and not enjoyed it
don't know how I'll ever figure that out though, I imagine I'll end up just LTRing a better girl some time in my 30s


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I disagree.
> Plenty Chads are know to be doing LTR's.
> The 3 Chads I have known in muh life. They all went into a LTR/marriage. I bet they all did have a phase of slaying. ! young chad I knew,as in a relationship but was also massively cheating on her. I would say, he was basically than when I knew him still in the slanging phase thus.
> 
> it's cope. to not see besides the downside, the benefits a great LTR has over slaying.


muh life jfl


----------



## klamus (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah. I want to have a future like every sane and healthy person


----------



## klamus (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah. I want to have a future like every sane and healthy person. How do I delete double post?


----------

